# Got New Wheels.....Again



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Well guys after the accident, incurance covered only two of my wheels. I just went ahead and bought a new set. What do you think:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wow, excellent choice! i love that they are not bling bling and they look sporty too.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Very nice*

They look awesome Terranismo. I'll take the other two if you don't want them  just kidding.

P.S. What accident was that? Did I miss something?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

WOW, really great, now you've to tell both secrets:


Tell us about the accident...

Brand, model, sizes, where? etc.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Check out the story here Jalal:

Story 

BTW I would send you the wheels if you weren't that far away :cheers: 

Coco: Thx


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

manuelga said:


> WOW, really great, now you've to tell both secrets:
> 
> 
> Tell us about the accident...
> ...


Manny the links above

Wheels are made by League Racing. They operate one of Konig's factories down in Asia. The size is 17x7 on Yokohama AVS tires (same ones I had before).


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yikes, I've read your story, it's really the first pic look awfull, fortunately no personal damages, just metal & tin damages.

Now your Exty looks great :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Check out the story here Jalal:
> 
> Story
> 
> ...


Mate! that's quite a story! I'm glad you guys made it OK with no serious damage to yourselves and/or the exy.

As others stated in their replies to you. Don't let this guy get away with it, especially if he was DUI!

RE: wheels. Lets meet somewhere in the middle


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx for the comments guys. We were pretty shook up after the ordeal but thank God nothing happenned to us. The X held up pretty well for the impact. Even with the shot front suspension it was driveable and that front wheel didn't let the tire loose any air pressure.

The dealer had to replace the following:

Right Shock Absorber
Right Suspension A Arm
Suspension Plate
Other Miscelanous Parts

Parts total came out to $600.00 plus more than $300.00 in labor. The paint job wasn't that much and I was given $300.00 towards the purchase of a new set of wheels.

My insurance is sure to go after him and I'll be expecting a full deductible refund around the middle of March. I had to pay almost a $600.00 since I'm younger than 25. :thumbdwn: 

Those $600.00 will go towards project Skoda


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, your X looks great. I'm thinking about aftermarket wheels. Could you tell me what size of tires did you use and also what the offset is on those wheels ?
BTW - what is project Skoda ?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Mike I can't remember the exact size right now (I'll get the tomorrow when there's some daylight) but I think they are 225/55R17. 

Project Skoda is one of my other cars. it's a 2003 Skoda Octavia, basically a rebadged (and redesigned) VW Jetta IV.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks Good! Has a nice aggressive stance.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

For all you fellow X-Trailers who asked the size of my tires is 250/55R17. If you go any wider the rear tires WILL rub against the shock towers. The fronts have no problem whatsoever when in full turn.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice choice !!


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> For all you fellow X-Trailers who asked the size of my tires is 250/55R17. If you go any wider the rear tires WILL rub against the shock towers. The fronts have no problem whatsoever when in full turn.


Did you mean 255/50/17 ? Also what model are those new wheels ?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> Did you mean 255/50/17 ? Also what model are those new wheels ?


Yeap, thx for the correction. The wheels are League Racing Wheels. I don't think you'll be able to find them in Canada though.


----------

